# Finnish fantasy



## Auer (Feb 24, 2010)

After being away from chronicles for a few years, I've returned and here's a excerpt from my last novel  It would be nice to hear opinions. Hope I post this to the right place.
And the cover of the book is by myself... Hope you like these.

*[FONT=&quot]Ilkka Auer[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]EVERLASTING WINTER - Land of Snow and Ice IV[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot](_IKITALVI – Lumen ja jään maa IV)_[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Otava Publishing Company Ltd, 2008.[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]“I guess it’s time,” Nonna sighed. She looked to her left. The plains had collapsed into the sea a thousand years before. A hill had formed, a level ridge ending at the ocean’s waves. The top part of the ridge was black against the shadows. Nonna could see thousands of black banners fluttering wildly above its shadowy mass. The demons, hurgus, grolis, wolves, and trolls were waiting patiently.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            The [/FONT][FONT=&quot]bear [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Fenris nudged her[/FONT][FONT=&quot] gently. Erna and Alwunn waited behind them, mounted a safe distance away.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “You’re right. There’s no use stalling any longer,” Nonna blurted. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]             This was what she had been waiting for. All of Noridium had been waiting for it for eight hundred years. She let go of Fenris’ coat, took hold of Stonetongue with both hands, [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]“I will strike the ground so hard that it will shake the teeth out of Hamarr’s mouth,” she vowed[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            The earth trembled as Stonetongue sank through the thin drift of snow and into the bleak, disgraced, and cursed stone of the Trodden Land. The god of war had to have heard that, Nonna thought to herself, closing her eyes.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “Tyrfing,” Nonna whispered softly, “Let your great power be seen in me, bestow on this single word all that this northern winter holds within it, and grant what I request.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Hamarr, Forni and Ylva, grant your power to those who[/FONT][FONT=&quot]will soon embark on a march in your honor, and Cerbiurus, dark father, bless all of us, for we are completing what has been awaited across the centuries.” As she said each god’s name aloud, she could feel their power igniting within her.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            Nonna had been gathering her strength for weeks, and now it weighed against the stones that surrounded her. It trembled everywhere, in the stones and boulders and far-off subterranean currents. Although Stonetongue served as an intercessor between Nonna and the power trapped in the earth, she couldn’t have withstood it without strength of her own. Just one false thought, or a moment’s weakness, and the boundless power would have been unleashed within her and she would have died in the blink of an eye. Vanished. Ceased to exist. There was no room for error. A  crowd of protective spirits trembled around her. Spirits of darkness, raised from Manala, the land of the dead. The ecstatic magic of fire, earth, and ice swarmed over every inch of her being. She needed help from all of them.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            Nonna opened a current from the subterranean vein at the bedrock’s core. A flowing power like fire passed through Stonetongue and into her hands, her body, and her soul. It spread through her like an itch.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            She extended the spirit of her will. In her mind she tasted salt water, darkness, the unceasing motion of waves. Then she commanded the sea to calm. The water spirits, which she had invoked for weeks to defend her, did as she bade them. The waves died down, until all that was left were gentle, slow surges sighing -- mere memories of the former crashing surf. Then she calmed the wind that she had raised.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            The sharp snapping of the fluttering banners suddenly ceased. The snow, which a moment ago had lashed almost horizontally in the wind, started to fall peacefully.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            Nonna took a breath and started reciting an incantation to help her to focus. When the sea had calmed and the pounding of the waves had ceased, it was quiet. Perfectly soundless. Then she said the great word, and unleashed the power.[/FONT]

       [FONT=&quot]The earth sputtered and cracked as if lightning was striking countless times within the rocks. A white frost traveled from Nonna to the edge of the boulder in a wave as fast as lightning. The whole boulder cracked open with a deafening, sharp bang, and crumbled into the sea[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Great blocks of stone were hurled in every direction.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            The sparkling white frost lunged toward the sea. As it touched the first drops of salt water, the entire surface of the sea began to freeze. As the ring of frost moved ever farther away from her, it seemed at first like a transparent veil moving gently over the undulating sea, but then it started to condense. It sparkled whiter and whiter. The waves leveled out. The ice crackled under her feet, then pounded as it spread farther out to sea.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            Something in Nonna collapsed, and she broke free and sank to her knees. Her heart was pounding in an unsteady rhythm, skipping a beat every so often. She gasped and felt a tremendous ripping, straining pain under her heart. She reeled and threw up in the snow.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            But the sea was frozen. Frozen as far as the eye could see.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Fenris helped her to[/FONT][FONT=&quot] scramble to her feet. The silence was broken only by the echo of the far-off pounding and thudding of the ice, which told them that the little rocky islands and skerries that peeked out of the sea were cracking in the frigid cold. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            Nonna turned to look to her left.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “Move out!” she shouted hoarsely.[/FONT]

       [FONT=&quot]It was so quiet that her weak shout reached all the way to the farthest ranks.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            The earth started to shudder under the thousands of feet of an army of ice witches on the move. There was no sound of horns or drums, no songs. As the command was spread by whispers, the mass of black advanced along the snow-covered ridge and down -- an immense, vast, solid shadow.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            The army reached the edge of the ice and advanced onto the surface of the sea.[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Vargynja came up beside Nonna.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “Mistress?” she said, overcome with deep feeling. Behind her a flock of wyrms flew across the sky in a shadowy mass of black.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            Nonna felt as if her body had been lashed and her soul bludgeoned. She clung to Fenris’ head, hurting all over.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “Run with my [/FONT][FONT=&quot]sister,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] dear Fenris, and wait for me there,” she whispered. “There’s something I have to do that can’t wait.”[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            Fenris growled and nodded.[/FONT]

       [FONT=&quot]            Nonna looked at her sister Erna, who sat on[/FONT][FONT=&quot] her[/FONT][FONT=&quot] mount and also held Vaino’s bridle[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]She smiled and waved[/FONT][FONT=&quot] at her. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “Let’s go,” Nonna said, and climbed onto Vargynja’s back.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            Vargynja raised her wings and sailed into the darkness of the night, above the vast army of monsters, toward Nawyr.[/FONT]

_[FONT=&quot]Wolf’s Tooth Castle[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]November 821[/FONT]_

                 [FONT=&quot]“Earnan!”[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            The soldier started awake suddenly and opened his eyes.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            Aldric’s face gleamed out from the darkness. The boy was carrying a candle and looked very frightened. He was saying something that Earnan couldn’t quite make out. Earnan moved the hand that held the candle farther away -- the light was blinding him.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “What did you say?”[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “The wind has calmed. The storm has ceased,” the boy said with astonishment.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            Earnan yawned.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “Well, good. Why does that worry you?”[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “I don’t know. Brunstan is nervous. The wind just stopped all of a sudden.”[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            A distant idea echoed in Earnan’s mind. The calm before the storm, he thought. He got up and pulled on his thick leather coat.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “Wake up, sleepyheads!” he yelled at the men sleeping around him. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            The soldiers were immediately awake. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “Gear up and wait here,” he told them, then whispered to Aldric “Take me to Brunstan.”[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            The boy hurried with him to the main hall.[/FONT]

       [FONT=&quot]            “Brunstan, what’s happening?” Earnan said. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            They were in the pitch black of the look-out cell. There was a man at every window, the most keen-eyed of Brunstan’s watchmen. Brunstan himself was standing behind them with his hands on his hips, wrapped in a fur cloak. Even with the hearths burning so hot that the walls radiated heat, it was icy cold in the cell. They had to keep the windows open to look out, and the freezing cold passed in unobstructed.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            Brunstan didn’t turn to look at Earnan. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “The storm ended too quickly,” he said. “Listen.”[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            The men grew quiet. There was a ghostly silence. It took a moment before Earnan realized what Brunstan meant.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “The sea?”[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            Brunstan nodded.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “The sea has quieted. Completely,” he said.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “Is that normal?” Aldric asked with curiosity.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “I’ve never heard anything like it in all my life, lord,” Brunstan answered. “Either we’re in the eye of the storm, or something rotten is afoot.”[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “Can you see anything?” Earnan asked. He stepped toward the window facing north, asked the watchman to step aside, and looked out.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            The darkness was complete. The moon and stars were hidden by a dense curtain of cloud and nothing but blackness could be seen on all sides. Charcoal black. The word brought to mind a startling foreboding. Snow was falling in great flakes that drifted peacefully down from the sky.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “A fire,” one of the watchmen shouted, pointing to the northeast. The others rushed to look. Very far off, a scarcely visible gleam trembled. It had just barely started to burn when it went out as quickly as it had come. The men sighed.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “Skeleton Rock?” Brunstan asked the watchman.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            He nodded. “It looks like it.”[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “Skeleton Rock? What’s that?” Earnan asked.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “Our look-out tower. It’s just far enough away to be barely visible from here. There’s another watch there.”[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “What was that light?” Aldric asked worriedly. The atmosphere was starting to be a bit too keyed up and itchy, like right before a lightning strike. The men’s breath steamed when they spoke.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            The watchmen and Brunstan looked at each other. One of the watchmen shrugged. “The signal fire at Skeleton Rock?”[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            From far off, the sound of running feet could be heard. The door was flung open and a man burst into the room, covered in a coat of snow. His gaze shifted at once to Brunstan.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “Lord!” he gasped, and fell exhausted on his knees. He was panting like a dog on a hot day, and couldn’t manage to get any words out.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “Speak, man. What is it?”[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            The man lifted his eyes to Brunstan. His face was pale with fear.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “The sea... the sea,” he stammered, panting.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            Brunstan snarled and lifted the man to his feet. “What about it? Speak, my good man, and don’t stammer!”[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]            “It’s frozen!” the man cried. “All of it!”[/FONT]

 _[FONT=&quot]translated by Lola Rogers[/FONT]_


----------



## Auer (Mar 2, 2010)

No opinions / comments from anyone... not even about the cover, heh


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 2, 2010)

The lack of interest may be because you posted it in the wrong forum.  I've moved it from AW to Press Releases.

The cover is lovely, and I found some of your descriptions quite evocative.


----------



## ctg (Mar 2, 2010)

Can I see the original excerpt please? The thing is that I think this particular translation is a bit poor compared to the few bits and pieces that I found from the net. And the reason is that Finnish in its best is so complicated to translate.


----------



## Auer (Mar 3, 2010)

ctg - okay, here's the original - hope you meant the finnish version because I've got nothing else in english... ;/ 
You're right about the difficulties about translating from finnish. Still I'm hoping that maybe some day some foreign publisher gets interested in  this story (fat chance... heh).
Teresa, thanks... I had the rare opportunity to make the cover pictures myself to the pocket book edition and this is my favourite picture. In the picture is the main character Nonna with her black-dragon friend Vargynja.



”Taitaa olla aika”, Nonna huokaisi. Hän katsoi vasemmalle puolelleen. Tasanko oli sortunut mereen tuhat vuotta aikaisemmin. Se muodosti mäen, tasaisen rinteen, joka päättyi meren aaltoihin. Rinteen yläosa oli varjoista mustana. Nonna näki tuhansien mustien viirien lepattavan villeinä varjomassan yläpuolella. Hiidet, hurgut, grolit, hukat ja peikot odottivat kärsivällisesti.
  Fenris tönäisi Nonnaa kevyesti. Erna ja Alwunn odottivat heidän takanaan ratsujensa selässä, turvallisen matkan päässä.
  ”Olet oikeassa, turha tätä on lykätä enempää”, Nonna tokaisi. Tätä hän oli odottanut. Tätä koko pohjola ja hänen sukunsa oli odottanut lähes kahdeksansadan vuoden ajan. Nonna irroitti kätensä Fenriksen turkista ja tarttui kaksin käsin Louhenkieleen.
  Isken sen maahan niin lujaa, että Hamarrilta irtoavat hampaat, Nonna manasi. 
  Tanner tärähti, kun Louhenkieli upposi ohuen hangen läpi Tallotun maan surkeaan, häpäistyyn ja kirottuun kallioon. Sodan jumalan oli pakko kuulla tuo ääni, Nonna mietti sulkiessaan silmänsä.
  ”Tyrfing”, Nonna kuiskasi hiljaa. ”Näytä kauttani suurin voimasi, suo kaikki se, mitä pohjolan talvi pitää sisällään, tähän yhteen sanaan ja tee se, mitä minä pyydän. Hamarr, Forni ja Ylva, suokaa voimanne niille, jotka pian lähtevät marssille kunniaksenne, ja Cerbiurus, musta isä, siunaa meitä kaikkia sillä teemme nyt sen, mikä on odottanut toteuttamista vuosisatojen ajan”, Nonna kuiskasi. Jokaisen jumalan nimen lausuessaan hän tunsi heidän voimansa syttyvän sisällään. 
  Nonna oli kerännyt voimia viikkokausia, ja nyt tuo voima painoi hänen ympärillään olevia kallioita. Se värjyi kaikkialla, kivissä, kalliossa ja kaukana maanalaisessa virrassa. Vaikka Louhenkieli toimisi välittäjänä maahan padotun voiman ja hänen välillään, hän ei pystyisi tähän ilman omia voimiaan. Yksikin harha-ajatus tai hetken keskittymisen herpaantuminen, ja rajaton voima purkautuisi hänen sisällään, ja hän kuolisi silmänräpäyksessä. Katoaisi. Lakkaisi olemasta. Hänellä ei ollut varaa virheisiin. Suojelevien henkien joukko värjyi Nonnan ympärillä. Pimeyden henkiä, Manalasta nostettuja kuolleitten henkiä, tulen, maan ja jään haltioita parveili Nonnan olemuksen pinnalla. Hän tarvitsi jokaisen niiden avun. 
  Nonna avasi virran maanalaiseen suoneen ja peruskallion ytimeen. Louhenkielen kautta hänen käsiinsä, ruumiiseensa ja sieluunsa virtaava voima oli kuin tuli. Se levisi kihelmöiden.
  Nonna ulotti tahtonsa luonnonhenkiin. Hän tunsi suolaisen veden, pimeyden, jatkuvan aaltoliikkeen mielessään ja vaati merta tyyntymään. Vedenhenget, joita hän oli viikkojen ajan manannut puolelleen, tekivät hänen pyyntönsä mukaan. Aallot hiipuivat, kunnes ne olivat enää pehmeitä ja hitaasti vellovia huokauksia, vain muistoja entisistä tyrskyistä. Sen jälkeen Nonna tyynnytti nostattamansa tuulen.
  Paukkuen lepattavien viirien kärjet laskeutuivat yhtäaikaa. Lumisade alkoi langeta rauhallisesti kun se vielä hetkeä aikaisemmin oli piiskannut lähes vaakasuoraan.
  Nonna keskittyi. Hän veti henkeä ja alkoi lausua manausta, jonka piti auttaa häntä keskittymisessä. Kun meri oli tyyntynyt ja aaltojen pauke lakannut, tuli hiljaisuus. Täydellinen äänettömyys.
  Sitten Nonna lausui mahtisanan ja vapautti voimansa.

  Maa rätisi ja paukkui, kuin ukkonen olisi iskenyt lukemattomia kertoja kallion sisällä. Valkoinen huurre eteni Nonnasta salamannopeana aaltona kallion reunalle. Koko kallio pamahti halki korviahuumaavalla, terävällä pamahduksella ja sortui mereen. Lohkareen kokoisia säröjä sinkoutui kaikkialle. 
  Valkoinen, kimalteleva huurre syöksyi kohti merta. Kun se koski ensimmäiseen suolaiseen vesipisaraan, koko meren kansi alkoi jäätyä. Yhä kauemmas Nonnasta merelle etenevä kehä näkyi aluksi vain läpikuultavana harsona vielä pehmeästi aaltoilevan meren päällä, mutta sitten se tiivistyi. Se kirkastui valkoisemmaksi ja valkoisemmaksi. Meren aallot tasaantuivat kokonaan. Jää Nonnan alapuolella ritisi ja paukkui edetessään yhä kauemmas avomerelle.
  Nonna oli pakahtua ja laski irti. Hän putosi polvilleen maahan. Hänen sydämensä hakkasi epäselvässä rytmissä jättäen lyöntejä välistä, hän haukkoi henkeään ja tunsi valtavan riistävän, kiristävän kivun sydänalassaan. Häntä huimasi ja hän oksensi hankeen. 
  Mutta meri oli jäässä. Niin kauas kuin silmä kantoi.
  Nonna haparoi itsensä Fenriksen avulla pystyyn. Hiljaisuuden rikkoi vain kaukaa kaikuva jään pauke ja jysähdykset, jotka kertoivat luotojen ja merestä pilkottavien kalliosaarten halkeamisesta hyisessä kylmyydessä. Nonna kääntyi katsomaan vasemmalle puolelleen. ”Menkää!” hän huusi käheästi.

  Oli niin hiljaista, että Nonnan heikko huuto kiiri alas saakka.
  Maa alkoi vavahdella tuhansien jalkojen alla Jäänoidan armeijan lähtiessä liikkeelle. Ei kuulunut torvien ääniä, ei laulua, ei rumpuja. Kuiskausten levittäessä käskyjä musta massa eteni hangessa rinnettä alas silmänkantamattomiin ulottuvana, yhtenäisenä varjona. 
  Armeija tavoitti jään reunan ja eteni merelle. 

  Vargynja saapui Nonnan luokse.
  ”No? Valtiatar?” Vargynja sanoi syvän tunnelman vallassa. Sen takana taivaalla lensi epäselvänä massana lauma mustia wyrmejä.
  Nonna tunsi ruumiinsa piestyksi ja sielunsa hakatuksi. Häntä särki kaikkialta hänen tarttuessa Fenriksen päähän. 
  ”Juokse sisareni kanssa ystäväni, ja odota minua siellä”, Nonna kuiskasi. ”Minulla on tehtävä, joka ei voi odottaa.”
  Fenris murahti ja nyökkäsi. 
  Nonna katsoi Ernaan, joka ratsailla istuessaan piteli käsissään myös Vainon suitsia. Hän hymyili ja heilutti sisarelleen. ”Lähdetään”, Nonna sanoi kavutessaan Vargynjan selkään. 
  Vargynja kohosi siivilleen ja kiisi yön pimeydessä yli valtavan hirviöarmeijan kohti Nawyria. 

*Suttenhampaan linnoitus*

*Marraskuu 821*


  ”Earnan!”
  Soturi havahtui unestaan nopeasti. Hän hätkähti ja avasi silmänsä. 
  Aldricin kasvot pilkottivat keskellä pimeyttä. Poika kantoi kynttilää ja näytti hyvin pelokkaalta. Hän sanoi jotain, mistä Earnan ei saanut selvää. Earnan siirsi kynttilää pitelevää kättä kauemmas, sillä valo häikäisi häntä. 
  ”Mitä sanoit?”
  ”Tuuli on tyyntynyt. Myrsky on lakannut”, poika sanoi hämmästellen.
  Earnan haukotteli. ”No hyvä. Mikä siinä sinua noin huolettaa?”
  ”En tiedä. Brunstan on rauhaton. Tuuli vain loppui. Yhtäkkiä.”
  Kaukainen aavistus kaikui Earnanin mielessä. Tyyntä myrskyn edellä, hän ajatteli. Hän nousi ja veti paksun nahkanutun ylleen.
  ”Herätys, unikeot!” Earnan huusi ympärillään nukkuville miehille. Soturit olivat samassa hereillä. ”Varusteet niskaan, odottakaa täällä.”
  ”Vie minut Brunstanin luokse”, Earnan kuiskasi Aldricille. Poika lähti kiiruhtamaan kohti päähallia.

  ”Brunstan. Mitä tapahtuu?” Earnan kysyi heidän saapuessaan pilkkopimeään tähystyskammioon. Kunkin korkean, kapean ikkunan äärellä oli mies, Brunstanin tarkkasilmäisimmät tähystäjät. Brunstan itse seisoi kädet vyötäisillään miesten takana turkisviittaansa kietoutuneena. Kammiossa oli hyisen kylmä, vaikka seinän takana palava tulisija lämmitti muurin hohkaavan kuumaksi. Ikkunoita jouduttiin tähystämisen vuoksi pitämään auki, ja yllättävän kireä pakkanen pääsi esteettä sisälle.
  Brunstan ei kääntynyt katsomaan Earnaniin. ”Myrsky loppui liian nopeasti”, hän sanoi. ”Kuuntele.”
  Miehet vaikenivat. Oli aavemaisen hiljaista. Kesti hetken ennen kuin Earnan tajusi, mitä Brunstan tarkoitti. ”Meri?”
  Brunstan nyökkäsi. ”Meri on tyyntynyt. Kokonaan.”
  ”Onko tämä tavallista?” utelias Aldric kysyi.
  ”Ei tällaista ole ainakaan minun elinaikanani sattunut, valtias”, Brunstan vastasi. ”Joko me olemme myrskyn silmässä, tai sitten tässä on jotain mätää.”
  ”Näkyykö mitään?” Earnan kysyi. Hän asteli pohjoiseen avautuvan ikkunan luokse ja pyysi tähystäjää siirtymään. Hän katsoi ulos. 
  Pimeys oli täydellinen. Kuu ja tähdet olivat peittyneet sankkaan pilviverhoon ja kaikkialla näkyi vain mustaa. Sysimustaa. Sana toi Earnanin mieleen yllättävän pahan aavistuksen. Satoi lunta, suuria hiutaleita. Ne leijailivat rauhallisina taivaalta.
  ”Tuli”, yksi tähystäjistä huudahti ja osoitti koilliseen. Miehet ryntäsivät hänen vierelleen.
  Hyvin kaukana värjyi tuskin nähtävä välähdys. Tuskin se oli ehtinyt syttyä kunnolla kun se yhtä nopeasti sammui. Miehet huokasivat.
  ”Rankoluoto?” Brunstan kysyi tähystäjältä.
  Mies nyökkäsi. ”Todennäköisesti.” 
  ”Rankoluoto?” Earnan kysyi. ”Mikä se on?”
  ”Tähystystornimme. Se on juuri ja juuri näkyvyysrajalla. Siellä on vahteja.”
  ”No mikä tuo valo oli?” Huolestunut Aldric kysyi. Tunnelma alkoi olla turhankin jännittävä ja salaperäisen kihelmöivä, kuin juuri ennen ukkosta. Miesten hengitys huurusi heidän puhuessaan. 
  Tähystäjät ja Brunstan vilkaisivat toisiaan. Tähystäjä kohautti olkiaan. ”Rankoluodon vainovalkea?”
  Kaukaa kuului lähestyviä juoksuaskelia. Ovi paiskattiin auki ja lumen kuorruttama mies ryntäsi sisälle. Hän suuntasi katseensa oitis Brunstaniin. 
  ”Valtias!” mies läähätti ja putosi nääntyneenä polvilleen. Hän läähätti kuin koira helteessä, eikä saanut sanaa suustaan. 
  ”Puhu, mies. Mitä?”
  Mies kohotti katseensa Brunstaniin. Hänen kasvonsa olivat pelosta kalpeat. 
  ”Meri... meri...” mies änkytti läähättäen. 
  Brunstan ärähti ja nosti miehen ylös. ”Mitä siitä? Puhu, hyvä mies äläkä änkytä!”
  ”Se on jäässä!” mies parahti. ”Kaikkialla!”


----------



## ctg (Mar 3, 2010)

Auer said:


> ctg - okay, here's the original - hope you meant the finnish version because I've got nothing else in english... ;/



Thank you.  



> You're right about the difficulties about translating from finnish. Still I'm hoping that maybe some day some foreign publisher gets interested in  this story (fat chance... heh).



I was right, the English translation doesn't flow as well as the original prose (it's a bit tönkkö in places), but by no means it doesn't mean that you don't have chances, because if I understood correctly Otava is a major Nordic publisher, and you have done well with your previous publications. 

So, what you need is an agent, who can sell your foreign rights to the major English publishers. Therefore in your shoes, I would go and do a few searches on the US/UK/AU agents that are interested in presenting fantasy writers. Who knows, you might get lucky.


----------

